# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Hardwood on top of concrete floor

## PTrenovator

I knew the laundry was on a suspended concrete slab but when I pulled up the lino and stripped the laundry I found a couple of surprsises. 
Hardwood floorboards on top of the concrete slab.  I was expecting FC sheeting or masonite. 
The slab is about 40mm short of the wall, (the boards cover this gap). My original plan was to grind and polish the concrete but that short fall has put an end to that. 
On discovering the boards the other half now wants to polish these and seal with a good water resistant sealer.  I am yet to do any research on this as I've never seen hardwood floor in a wet area. Just as you enter the laundry the first 2-3  boards have a very slight movement and squeak.     
What to I do.   
1. Find a way to stop the movement, sand and seal the floorboards, if so how?
2. Simply sheet/tile over the top of the boards
3. Remove the boards and use FC sheeting before tiling 
btw.. there is no plumbing/drainage to the floor it all goes out the wall.

----------

